# New forum??



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

How about a section for after the divorce?? Alot of good posters here have been through the divorce process, and are still trying to help others but there is not a place for us...the divorced...to vent.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will talk it over with the mods.


----------

